# I'm truly insulted



## Ricci (Apr 14, 2008)

Actaully this has bothered me for a bit now ,I have been here almost 2 years and not once I have been nominated for MOTM..

How insulting!!

But whatever


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 14, 2008)

neither have i but i dont really care. lol I still like the messageboard.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 14, 2008)

Maybe I care cuz I been here a while now .. not sure maybe cuz I dont do photos and stuff I dont contribute enough


----------



## KatJ (Apr 14, 2008)

Me neither, but whatever. I don't feel like I do enough on the boards to get nominated.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 14, 2008)

I think Im just having a bad day


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think Im just having a bad day I'm sorry you're having a bad day, Ricci!



Please don't feel insulted!
Have you ever tried nominating someone? Maybe if you reach out to others they may think to nominate you! I think oftentimes people just forget to nominate other members before the voting starts!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you ever tried nominating someone? Maybe if you reach out to others they may think to nominate you! I think oftentimes people just forget to nominate other members before the voting starts! Very well said Shaundra


----------



## Ricci (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes Shaunra is always right lol


----------



## Marisol (Apr 14, 2008)

Sorry that you feel insulted. However, have you ever nominated someone else? It is a community and it takes the involvement of everyone on the forums not just the mods.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 14, 2008)

But then again... it's also a forum, I dunno how one would get truly insulted by it but hookay. Ditto to what Shaundra &amp; Marisol said.


----------



## Leony (Apr 14, 2008)

Sorry you feel that way but I agree with Shaundra and Marisol.

Honestly, I've been here for almost 3 years (next month is my 3 years MUT anniv) and never be nominated as well but I really don't care.


----------



## Zoey (Apr 14, 2008)

I am sorry you feel like that Ricci.hugs

Leony,you know why you haven't,cause MODS CAN't be nominated


----------



## Leony (Apr 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Zoey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am sorry you feel like that Ricci.hugs
Leony,you know why you haven't,cause MODS CAN't be nominated





LOL, I am sure aware of that rule, Polona



. I'm just trying to say to Ricci that it doesn't really matter whether she's nominated or not because I'm sure most active users aware and notice that she is one of active and great MUT users without have to being nominated for a MOTM.
MOTM is just for fun, so don't take it to heart.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 14, 2008)

I always putted being liked to being nominated .. so I figured I wasnt very liked around here because of my bluntness

And thank u to the ladies who tried to make me feel better xoxo

I should really rephrase that

people nominated people because they like them ..

I never got nominated because nobody likes me?


----------



## love2482 (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't think you should associate not being nominated as not being liked.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm sure people have other reasons why they nominate someone besides being liked. Also, lots of people just don't participate in MOTM at all. Same thing goes with FOTDs, dare to be challenges etc. So many people could participate and vote, but just choose not to. Maybe people who would nominate you just don't participate in MOTM. Compared to everyone here, very few members get nominated so don't get too upset by it.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't think people nominate people just because they like them, mostly because they contribute a lot around mut, i had never been nominated before either, only a couple of days before i became a mod again, i had been nominated for the first time in years, and it didnt bother me one bit that people hadn't thought of me for MOTM. I still like mut, and still like the people around mut, and i still contribute as much as i can, i don't care for MOTM to tell you the truth, i don't find it exciting at all honestly, LOL, i don't think that you should worry about it.


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Apr 14, 2008)

Not that this helps you any, but I like you.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 14, 2008)

To be honest, like someone already said on here, some ppl arent aware of motm. I know i wasn't until maybe 2 months ago!


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't worry about it Ricci! It's not worth it to feel insulted over the whole thing. I was nominated last month, and the honor to me was that one person (Ashley) thought I was worthy of being MOTM. I don't know what the final vote count was, but I'm pretty sure only around 20 people voted... with all of the members on here, I thought that was kinda lame. After that, I'm not really impressed with MOTM anymore.

I know I ALWAYS make it a point each month to vote for MOTM... I have not yet nominated anyone, because I have yet to figure out where previous winners are posted. I've been meaning to ask, but I forget... when I remember... it's usually after the deadline to nominate. I feel there are many members deserving of MOTM.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 15, 2008)

honestly, i don't even pay attention to MOTM. i'm very grateful i was nominated, but i love this site no matter what. to be honest, i never vote. i just hate anything having to do with voting for this exact reason (you feel insulted).


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 15, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry that you feel insulted. I think that you're a great member, I always enjoy the threads you start.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Apr 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *shyiskrazy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Not that this helps you any, but I like you.






!
Anyways dont feel insulted, I have been here longer than you I think and Im sure I havnt been nominated. I only discoverd how to use MOTM just a few months ago anyways, and I always forget to go vote or anything.

It doesnt bother me because I am not here all the time or contribute a lot anyway, so I dont feel it matters. I come here to read about makeup and get advice on anything.

Im also sure some people dont like me because I usally post long replies lol.


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't even know how to nominate some one, and I'm sure I'm not the only one


----------



## KristieTX (Apr 19, 2008)

I've been here a long time too and never been nominated, but I really don't care. I haven't contributed enough to even be considered.


----------



## LilDee (Apr 19, 2008)

Aawww, don't feel insulted! I think you're pretty awesome!

I keep forgetting to nominate and vote and stuff..

I've never been nominated either.. and if it makes you feel any better my birthday wasn't mentioned last January either.. lol

Ohwell, I still have fun posting





Besides, I'm sure people aren't consiously thinking "there's no way we are going to nominate Ricci and Denise".. lol!


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 20, 2008)

I have been a member since 5-2005, and was nominated once, but what's funny is that even the person that nominated me didnt vote for me, LMAO. That was when I was pretty new. I really dont care, I am not one of the stand out people on here.


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 20, 2008)

i didn't even know you could nominate someone!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 20, 2008)

Honestly, I used to feel that way but i got over it long time a. I think its because you have invested some Ego into the whole MOTM shindig that makes you feel that way. You know I love you, Ricci's pieces...cifewihfmilfiffifd


----------



## Ricci (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:
You know I love you, aw Thanks




Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ricci's pieces...cifewihfmilfiffifd ?????


----------

